# Where is there to ride in MS



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

Where are the best places to go ride in MS. We like trails, water, mud, and anything else but don't know where we can go ride.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a place just a little north of Forest called Rocks Bottom. We are having a MIMB meet and Greet ride Labor Day. Go check it out and report back. Some of us have never been there. 
http://www.myspace.com/rocksbottom


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Timberlane, in Wesson

And

Copiah Creek Campground, in Georgetown.


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

thank you thought about copiah but it is now closed till the end of July and will only be open 2 weekends a month


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

does anyone know the cost of timberlanes and rock bottom and what type riding goes on there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

timberlane is about $10-$15 now I think per ATV. It has alll kinds of mud holes & ponds, go to youtube & search Polaris425 and you can see several videos of ponds & pits. I also have a crap load of photos on the website. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/Timberlane/index.html < pics


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

um canal road if you like mud some veryyyyyy deep holes out there.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

There is a place called Rattlesnake Hills. It's in Poplarville. I've never been but I have heard from several people that it is a great place to ride.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is not a bad place to ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dillon said:


> um canal road if you like mud some veryyyyyy deep holes out there.


Thats no where near where he lives though....


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not sure how far Brandon is 'cause I have no sense of direction. But, Rattlesnake Hill is our favorite. Red Creek in Wiggins is fun and pretty nice size. And, there's a small park, Up the Creek Acres in McNeil, MS. Check out my husband's myspace and you can get an idea of all 3 of these.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=398132529

Donna


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Donna Brandon is just east of Jackson.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Donna Brandon is just east of Jackson.


 
Ha! Ha! I'm so bad at directions, I was going to go through Hammond to get to Meridian.........


----------

